# Personalized Train?



## TrainSeminsky (Nov 9, 2011)

Does anyone know if personalized train cars can be purchased? I want to give it as a Christmas gift to someone and wanted to put their place of business logo on the sides of the car. I was going to buy a plain white car and paint the logo on myself, but don't want to have a sloppy finished product. Any ideas?


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

How about some custom decals? Check out this thread ...

http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=4648


----------

